

Ask HN: Activate Robinhood? - nikhilsaraf9

I finally got an invite to the Robinhood app (free stock trades - Robinhood.com). I&#x27;m already using an online broker which charges me a fee ~$10.<p>Should I activate my Robinhood account? What have you&#x27;ll heard or experienced with it? My fear is that it&#x27;s a new company and their systems may not be as reliable as one would expect, although that may just be me.
======
wilzh40
I just don't want to give them my SSN

